# Well if there's walnuts...



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

And not much else, you better hunt there 

Opening day, back at camp by 9:30










Day 2 took a little longer. (10:30)










These cooler nights have them working.


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

First off, congradulations on the hunt. I am going to make a guess (given the quantity in the pics) and say you must have a trick or two when it comes to skinning a squirrel. If so would you mind sharing?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice job. Did the old Remington get them?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

anotherbadname said:


> First off, congradulations on the hunt. I am going to make a guess (given the quantity in the pics) and say you must have a trick or two when it comes to skinning a squirrel. If so would you mind sharing?


I guess I'm still old-school when dressing them. I cut the feet, tail and head off, make a slit mid-back and insert the index finger of each hand and pull the skin off. Then I use the scissors and start from the hip joint north to the neck to open the cavity.

There have been numerous videos on cleaning them posted all over the web, but personally they haven't worked for me. Some guys make a few cuts along the inside of the back legs and step on the tail and pull???? I might give that another shot next time. 



Steve said:


> Nice job. Did the old Remington get them?


Yup, sling and all...lol. I hoped to use the Ruger, but haven't had a chance to sight it back in.

Oh, how do like Pat's outfit? Page 32 in the Orvis catalog....


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the response. I too have tried making a cut above the legs and step on the tail. I found it works best if the kill is still fresh. I have also pulled them in half that way too, not a pretty picture. Thanks again for the response, always looking for a better way to do things. 

Good luck in the woods.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, they're a pain to skin, but we sure love that sweet meat in a Cacciatore over a bed of noodles.

 :evilsmile 

Blacks (greys) seem to be easier to skin, but our last find doesn't have any.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Good going guys. Pat is looking quite dapper, did he attract all the does?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Good going guys. Pat is looking quite dapper, did he attract all the does?


No, fawns... :yikes:

We're going to sight in our 22's tomorrow and be a little more selective. Ziggy is ready, but Danny's place is full of ticks and this parcel too thick. (He wouldn't come out for days)

You should get Riley down here. He'd have a ball!


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

When skinning squirrels I cut thru the tail and thru the skin about 3/4 inch each side of tail. I then stand on tail and pull very hard on rear legs. Then while still standing on tail I grab piece of hide still attached to squirrel belly and pull the "pair of pants" off squirrel. Takes a little practice but is fast easy and no hair on squirrel.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i use the method on those videos, work real well, takes a few to practice with and then its easy .

so tell mamma you need squirrels to practice your method with,,,it gives you an excuse to go hunting some more.


----------

